
Michael Bloomberg Promises $500M to Help End Coal - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/06/climate/bloomberg-climate-pledge-coal.html
======
vikramkr
Cheap natural gas is doing a great job ending coal without the need for big
flashy investments

~~~
tomglynch
Not here in Australia unfortunately - the government and coal execs are all
best mates.

